# MyLink is black



## Pooh16 (Apr 20, 2020)

I have a 2017 Chevy Cruz. I took it through the car wash on Saturday, as I always does, and MyLink display isn’t working. The radio is not playing, nothing, the screen is completely black. Can anyone help, PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Ithurtswhenip (May 1, 2021)

Yeah I have been searching for over a year now about this mine did the same thing and there seems to be nothing online o now to fix it I just want someone to total my car already can’t stand this thing.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

🤔


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Moved to Gen 2 Audio


----------

